# drüber hin



## osa_menor

Hola a todos:

¿Por favor, me pueden ayudar con la traducción de "drüber hin" o "darüber hin" como se usa en el ejemplo siguiente?

_An der Saale hellem Strande
stehen Burgen stolz und kühn;
ihre Dächer sind verfallen,
und der Wind streicht durch die Hallen,
Wolken ziehen *drüber hin*. 
_
Mi intento es _Las nubes van por encima_,  pero no me convence mucho.

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hallo U. !*_

_*Was hältst du von einer „geschmeidigen Umschreibung“, denn „ Wolken ziehen drüber hin“, ist meiner Meinung nach ein rein literarischer Ausdruck und wird im „Volksmund“ so kaum verwendet !*_


_*Wolken ziehen drüber hin. *_
_*Wolken fliegen darüber hinweg/überfliegen (die Hallen)*
*Las nubes vuelan por encima...*._

_*Ist halt nur ein Vorschlag zur Güte !*_

*LG*


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Toni,
danke für die Antwort. Kann ich Deinem Beitrag entnehmen, dass Du _darüber hin_ auch mit _por encima_ übersetzen würdest?


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> danke für die Antwort. Kann ich Deinem Beitrag entnehmen, dass Du *darüber hin(weg)* auch mit _por encima_ übersetzen würdest?



_*Ja, in diesem Falle würde ich es auch so übersetzen, obwohl es schon sehr interessant wäre, die Meinung eines hispanoparlantes zu erfahren, gibt es da eventuell noch "pasar" als Alternative:*_
_*Las nubes "pasan"...*_

_*Aber das ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung, die einer Bestätigung bedürfte !*_

_*Bis demnächst*_


----------



## osa_menor

Ich denke, als Verb könnte man auch _flotar = treiben, wehen, schweben _verwenden. Mein Problem in diesem Beitrag ist die Übersetzung des "drüber hin", wie im Thema des Fadens angegeben.
Für _darüber_ kann ich _encima_, _sobre_ oder _arriba_ nehmen. Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, ist das *hin*.

LG.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Wenn man recherchiert, wird darauf hingewiesen, dass „drüber hin“ -im räumlichen Sinne - immer ergänzt wird mit „drüber hin(weg)“, wie ich es Dir gestern schon schrieb. Deswegen habe ich auch keine adäquate spanische Übersetzung gefunden, die Deiner Frage entspricht und wie man sieht, hat anscheinend auch kein Muttersprachler eine Lösung parat !*_


_*Ein neuer Blitz geht drüber hin(weg)*_
_*Drüber hin und drunter durch*_
_*Geht's nicht drüber hin (weg), so muss es drunter weg gehen, etc...*_

_*LG*_


----------



## osa_menor

Dann lass ich es bei _por encima_, denn laut Pons gibt es dafür nur diese eine Übersetzung:
_über jdn/etw hinweg =  por encima de alguien/algo 
_
Vielen Dank nochmal und liebe Grüße.


----------



## kunvla

Hallo in die Runde.

Ich glaube, die Frage ist nicht ganz richtig gestellt, denn das Präfix _hin_ ist kein Bestandteil von _darüber_, sondern von _ziehen_ (→ _hinziehen_):

hinziehen
[...]
3. sich ziehend, wandernd, fahrend usw. über, an usw. etwas [da]hinbewegen
Grammatik
Perfektbildung mit »ist«
Beispiel
Wolken zogen am Himmel hin

Und _darüber_ würde ich _por encima_ übersetzen, wie das übrigens das Online-PONS-Wörterbuch tut:

el avión pasó por encima del Teide - das Flugzeug flog über den Teide


Saludos,


----------

